# Ski Sundown - Bump or Bust Mogul Comp - 1/22/11



## Greg (Jan 22, 2011)

Quick results:

*Men 40+*
Winner: Dave Adams from Hunter

*Women*
Winner: Amanda
2nd Place: Mogulqueen, Jeanine from Sundown

*Men, 18-39:*
1st: Joe (F?)
2nd: madriverjack
3rd: 2knees
4th: bvibert

Under 18 not sure, but that field was ripping....

Pics to come shortly, I'd imagine....


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh....I think gmcunni was 3rd place 40+


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2011)

*Crash in the Mens 40+ final (he was okay):*






*bvibert in his last duel:*





*2knees vs. madriverjack:*





*mogulqueen:*





*Finals air (MRJ on looker's right):*


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice job everyone!


----------



## 180 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry I missed it, I had to stay at Hunter and take care of Spencer who is very serious about his mogul training.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> *Finals air (MRJ on looker's right):*



Look at all the turned heads on the lift. *THAT*'s what it's all about. Not perfect kicker angles....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Look at all the turned heads on the lift. *THAT*'s what it's all about. Not perfect kicker angles....



Where's the like button!?!?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2011)

Great day today.  The weather turned out to be perfect and the course was sweet.  Way way way better than any of the times it was on Temptor!  I wish I had gotten a little more practice time (one run) as I was pretty nervous about the kickers, well mostly the landings.  I survived though.  Can't believe I won a duel!  Good times today!  It was great hanging out afterward too.  I get a kick out of the people who travel to our mountain to ski the bump comps; Madriverjack, Joe and Amanda from Killington, and Dave Adams and crew from Hunter to name a few.  Props to everyone who came out to support the event!

I had the GoPro mounted to the helmet all day, but I didn't really manage to get any good footage.  It crapped out on my qualifying run, I forgot to turn it on for the first duel, and then it crapped out again for the second duel.  I did get some of the other people's runs, but with it being so wide angle it's not all that great unless I'm close to the action.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2011)

BTW - Great pictures Greg!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job AZ crew!  Nice pics Greg.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Great job AZ crew!  Nice pics Greg.



Where the hell were you??  Don't even tell me LAX!!!


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 22, 2011)

It was nice to see everyone, hopefully we can ski again soon. Also great job by Sundown and Suburban for putting this event together.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Where the hell were you??  Don't even tell me LAX!!!



Good guess.  Wifey had plans today and was too cold to cart my little guy around the hill today. I am hoisting a celebratory IPA for all my AZ peeps that placed today.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok time to spread out the proactive on stinger to clear up that acne and gimmie back my park set-up!!!!LOL


----------



## NeilT (Jan 22, 2011)

*Ski Sundown Photos*

Here's the link to view and order photos from today's Bump or Bust at Sundown - 

http://www.simplephoto.com/TolhurstPhotography_SkiSundown12211164140.htm


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2011)

congrats to Joe and Amanda.  bookend titles.


----------



## baaskcman (Jan 22, 2011)

*Bump or bust*

2nd place mens 40 and over was Bill Mangold


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Oh....I think gmcunni was 3rd place 40+



LOL... 3rd in a field of 4, i'm not bragging about that.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2011)

Fun time today, wish i'd been able to stick around to see the finals + hang out.  Weather was great and the course was setup nice.  I really think having the comp under the lift was a great way to promote the event.  Congratz to the winner!


----------



## baaskcman (Jan 22, 2011)

Great photos Neil Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats everyone! Guess that practice last night helped eh Brian! ;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2011)

Jake shot some video and pictures, will post later. Here are a couple i got-

the course






Killington Joe





2nd place 40+





Bart mid-360


----------



## NeilT (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you. Glad you liked them.
Neil


----------



## powbmps (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice showing!


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> LOL... 3rd in a field of 4, i'm not bragging about that.



But you won some long underwear! 

I have lots of pictures to go through... I'll see what I can do. Though if a pro is posting, I suppose mine are just redundant anyway.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2011)

severine said:


> But you won some long underwear!
> 
> I have lots of pictures to go through... I'll see what I can do. Though if a pro is posting, I suppose mine are just redundant anyway.


he wants money.

post some pics of friends


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2011)

2knees said:


> congrats to Joe and Amanda.  bookend titles.



Nice vid! Thanks for doing that. Love the quick shot from the lift.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm about halfway... here are some highlights:

o3jeff on the lift:





the hairy beast, bvibert:





2knees:





mogulqueen:





skidmarks:





madriverjack:


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

Finishing uploading the last of the photos on flickr. I also have 1 very short video clip which shows how I haven't exactly mastered video on my DSLR yet.  I didn't edit the video clip at all, just threw it up on Vimeo. It's late. I need some sleep.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

mogulqueen:

























Greg & madriverjack:


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

This is kind of a neat series:


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

Joe Forgione & bvibert:





2knees & madriverjack:










Amanda & mogulqueen:





Joe Forgione (the winner) (w/madriverjack in the background):


----------



## powhunter (Jan 23, 2011)

AZ  Representing!!!!!!!!!!    Good job boys and girls!!!!!!!!!!!

steveo


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 23, 2011)

sweet


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2011)

made the news -

http://www.registercitizen.com/articles/2011/01/22/news/doc4d3b9c5f8c288724232932.txt





> “Mad River” Jack, a bump skier who traveled from Albany, N.Y., said the owner of Ski Sundown’s presence at the bridge just before the exit asking people who were leaving, “How was it?” is what sold him.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2011)

Great pics, Carrie. Only correction is the guy in the white jacket is the winner Joe Forgione, not Bart. You were up late so you get a pass. :lol: Nice job as usual. Thanks again for taking such great pics! Very talented.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

Greg said:


> Great pics, Carrie. Only correction is the guy in the white jacket is the winner Joe Forgione, not Bart. You were up late so you get a pass. :lol: Nice job as usual. Thanks again for taking such great pics! Very talented.



D'oh! Thanks for telling me.  If I didn't stay up and get those pics edited last night, it might have been a while. But I was a little out of it by the end. :lol: And thank you! Still learning...


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> made the news -
> 
> http://www.registercitizen.com/articles/2011/01/22/news/doc4d3b9c5f8c288724232932.txt








Pretty cool!


----------



## baaskcman (Jan 23, 2011)

*photos*



gmcunni said:


> Jake shot some video and pictures, will post later. Here are a couple i got-
> 
> the course
> 
> ...



Great photos Thanks for posting.


----------



## NeilT (Jan 23, 2011)

Carrie - "If I didn't stay up and get those pics edited last night, it might have been a while. But I was a little out of it by the end." 

Amen to that - edited close to 200 photos for several hours last night. Whew!
Neil


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> made the news -
> 
> http://www.registercitizen.com/articles/2011/01/22/news/doc4d3b9c5f8c288724232932.txt



That is a fantastic article. The author covered everything about what we're trying to accomplish with these kind of comps.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2011)

Greg said:


> That is a fantastic article. The author covered everything about what we're trying to accomplish with these kind of comps.



I'm glad he left out the quotes he got from me in the bar afterward...  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2011)

i need a bad pic of Jack to go with his signed bib.  gonna have my father put it in a nice matted frame and give it to Bob S. to hang in the bar.  Carrie, you have any less then flattering pics of him from yesterday? :lol:


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Pat!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2011)

madriverjack said:


> Thanks Pat!



i'm always here for ya buddy!

i'm joking btw.  i printed out a good one to go along with the bib.  I'll make sure i take a pic of it when its done.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2011)

"I do hugs..."


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

Greg said:


> "I do hugs..."



:lol: Jack is awesome! :beer:


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

2knees said:


> i need a bad pic of Jack to go with his signed bib.  gonna have my father put it in a nice matted frame and give it to Bob S. to hang in the bar.  Carrie, you have any less then flattering pics of him from yesterday? :lol:


I try to delete less than flattering pics... unless they're REALLY entertaining.  Can't wait to see the finished product! I love how into that Bob was!


----------



## live2ski23 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Under 18 Class Winners*

First Place Trenton (?)
Second Place Spencer Martin
Third Place Zach Hearn


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2011)

live2ski23 said:


> First Place Trenton (?)
> Second Place Spencer Martin
> Third Place Zach Hearn



Great to see so many "kids" in the comp. The talent in that group was outstanding!


----------



## NeilT (Jan 23, 2011)

Sundown's BUMP OR BUST news article & pics now posted -

http://newhartfordplus.com/2011/01/23/bump-or-bust-fun-at-ski-sundown/

More photos at http://www.simplephoto.com/TolhurstP...2211164140.htm


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2011)

NeilT said:


> Sundown's BUMP OR BUST news article & pics now posted -
> 
> http://newhartfordplus.com/2011/01/23/bump-or-bust-fun-at-ski-sundown/
> 
> More photos at http://www.simplephoto.com/TolhurstP...2211164140.htm



Nice article! Gorgeous pic of Jeanine!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> Congrats everyone! Guess that practice last night helped eh Brian! ;-)



Yeah, I guess so!  Thanks for coming out to practice with me.


----------



## NeilT (Jan 24, 2011)

severine said:


> Nice article! Gorgeous pic of Jeanine!



Thank you. Your pics are very good.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2011)

NeilT said:


> Thank you. Your pics are very good.


Thanks!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 24, 2011)

severine said:


> Finishing uploading the last of the photos on flickr. I also have 1 very short video clip which shows how I haven't exactly mastered video on my DSLR yet.  I didn't edit the video clip at all, just threw it up on Vimeo. It's late. I need some sleep.



Brian looking good there.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad to hear the event went well! And lots of AZers placing! I'll have to view some of the pics @ home...some blocked at work. 

Was madriverjack's dad there? That guys is awesome!


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 24, 2011)

*More Video*

A great event! Lots of fun!


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice job with the video!


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2011)

Great vid skid.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice video Skidmarks!  

I'm sorry I didn't get to the demo tent before the comp.  I was hoping he'd still be there when it was over...

EDIT - I looked way more feeble in my duel against Bart than I felt....


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> EDIT - I looked way more feeble in my duel against Bart than I felt....



The double pole plant at 2:30 sealed the win for you, no doubt. :lol: :razz: 

Seriously, you looked good. Think about how far you've come and keep it in perspective.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

Greg said:


> The double pole plant at 2:30 sealed the win for you, no doubt. :lol: :razz:



Thanks... At least I won a duel... 8)



Greg said:


> Seriously, you looked good. Think about how far you've come and keep it in perspective.



In my mind I wasn't turning as much and was going much faster than I actually was.  Shannon commented that I looked timid, even for me.  I was wondering if he was watching the right guy, but I guess he was right.  Need to pick it up a notch next time... and stop being such a big wuss about the airs.  Those kickers were actually like the perfect size for me, but the landing had me all sketched out...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> but the landing had me all sketched out...



+1


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> +1



I must say, that it turned out to be not quite as bad as I thought it was in my head.  Perhaps if I had ever tuned my skis so that they was something resembling sharp edges on them I wouldn't have been as freaked out... :-?

Live and learn.  I do need to get those things tuned though...


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2011)

If you guys notice, Joe F would wedge a bit after landing which helped him scrub some speed but staying in line. Something to remember for next time. I learn a little bit each time.

And congrats on the duel win Brian definitely. Something I'm still waiting to do, but considering I lost mine to the 2nd place finisher (and didn't get totally smoked), I'm satisfied.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I must say, that it turned out to be not quite as bad as I thought it was in my head.  Perhaps if I had ever tuned my skis so that they was something resembling sharp edges on them I wouldn't have been as freaked out... :-?
> 
> Live and learn.  I do need to get those things tuned though...



demo'ing the f17s really screwed with my head.

early in the day i hit the kicker on my nordica and slid like crazy.

when i hit the kicker on with the f17 i really noticed improved grip with the edges

knowing this really had me over-thinking it when i was looking down at the course before the comp runs with my skis


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2011)

is there a list of winners + prizes? i saw that Killington Joe got a helmet and ski rack, what did others get?


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 24, 2011)

Great to seeing everyone again!  AZ has definately has brought up their game.  If we work a little on the airs , me especially, I think we can get those out of towners :razz: Carrie, thanks for all the pictures.  You really brought out the best in all of us.  Oh yeah, and let's not forget about the whoopee pies:beer:  For the dude who asked about prizes, mine rocked...2nd place women won a sweet pair of googles!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 24, 2011)

Greg said:


> The double pole plant at 2:30 sealed the win for you, no doubt. :lol: :razz:
> 
> Seriously, you looked good. Think about how far you've come and keep it in perspective.



Yep the big guy has tightened up his stance and going more direct, I noticed that the last time we were out. Good going!!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is there a list of winners + prizes? i saw that Killington Joe got a helmet and ski rack, what did others get?



I don't know if such a lift exists, Jarrod would be the only one who might possess it (they were working off of a list written with marker on a scrap of cardboard that day, so I think that's as official of a list as it got).  From what I can remember; Madriverjack got a sweet set of goggles for 18-39 2nd place, 2knees got some sunglasses for 3rd place, female 3rd place got a pile of soft goods, mogulqueen got goggles for 2nd place, the male under 18 winner got some nice looking poles and a hat.  I don't remember the rest, I was too busy devouring some awesome fried chicken during the ceremony... 8)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> A great event! Lots of fun!



Is that guy at 1:23 a Suburban guy?  If so he owes me royalties for using my patented dumper air on that run.  I was so disheartened that someone else used my move before I could make my run that I just couldn't make myself try any tricks for the rest of the day...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 24, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> Great to seeing everyone again!  AZ has definately has brought up their game.  If we work a little on the airs , me especially, I think we can get those out of towners :razz: Carrie, thanks for all the pictures.  You really brought out the best in all of us.  Oh yeah, and let's not forget about the whoopee pies:beer:  For the dude who asked about prizes, mine rocked...2nd place women won a sweet pair of googles!



Just saw a sundown commercial on TV...Was that you???

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Just saw a sundown commercial on TV...Was that you???
> 
> steveo



She's a superstar.


----------



## NeilT (Jan 25, 2011)

NeilT said:


> Sundown's BUMP OR BUST news article & pics now posted -
> 
> http://newhartfordplus.com/2011/01/23/bump-or-bust-fun-at-ski-sundown/
> 
> ...



The "more photos at" link above has a problem, try any of the ones below. If none work, spill some coffee on your keyboard then try it again! 
Alternatively, finding the right combination of curse words can work, too.   

http://www.simplephoto.com/SC/index.cfm?fuseaction=EventLoad&eid=14684438&fn=TolhurstPhotography

http://www.simplephoto.com/SC/index...339A&rand=6B4C3F4B-8A84-42CD-AD141A52AC0AFC23

http://www.simplephoto.com/SC/index...graphy&priv=0&showpriv=1&decor=1&pw=1&nocache


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 25, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Just saw a sundown commercial on TV...Was that you???
> 
> steveo



Yup, that was me, Mamma Sundown.  Funny, I haven't gotten any more call for gigs after that commercial :-o  It was fun doing it.  My only issue with it was that I was promoting the creature comforts of Sundown i.e. "WiFi and Coffee ".  I don't even drink coffee.  Yuck!  And as for staying inside......no way, well, maybe for a beer with friends:beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 26, 2011)

MogulQueen said:


> Yup, that was me, Mamma Sundown.  Funny, I haven't gotten any more call for gigs after that commercial :-o  It was fun doing it.  My only issue with it was that I was promoting the creature comforts of Sundown i.e. "WiFi and Coffee ".  I don't even drink coffee.  Yuck!  And as for staying inside......no way, well, maybe for a beer with friends:beer:



I guess this is the one?





Maybe they should show you rippin the bumps next time

Congrats to all the AZers who placed:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

Bart @ 0:45


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Bart @ 0:45



Makes it look easy....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Bart @ 0:45



Someone is having fun with twixtor...  Nice!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Someone is having fun with twixtor...  Nice!



i brought him along to shoot a video of the comp and this is what he gave me. damn kids these days.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i brought him along to shoot a video of the comp and this is what he gave me. damn kids these days.



:lol:  Sounds like the time we 'hired' my wife's younger brother to shoot video at our wedding...

At least he got one of the participants of the comp...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2016)

i never got my trophy


----------

